# GRCA National Specialty FT



## SusanF

Hi there,
Only one more week before entries close! Don't wait until the last minute...
________
DRUG TEST KIT


----------



## Bait

OK!.............. NOOOWWWW it's a party!!!


----------



## SusanF

What he said...
________
YAMAHA FZR1000 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Polock

Though I don't own a Golden, just curious how one enters should they choose to......don't see anything on EE or RTFN...........


----------



## John Gassner

You need your eyes checked! It's been on EE the whole time.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait said:


> OK!.............. NOOOWWWW it's a party!!!


Bait is having his annual party......... sort of like a birthday or anniversary..... only he gets to travel all over the country each year. What would the National Specialty be without our own BAIT 

Arleen


----------



## goldngirl

Bait said:


> OK!.............. NOOOWWWW it's a party!!!


Ok Bait whatcha gonna do to raise monies for Zeke's Fund this year at the specialty? R U and Drager gonna wear kilts or hula skirts at the line??

I double dog dare you!!!!! LOL

That'll get the party started!

Michelle & Dixie


----------



## Maxs Mom

Someday I hope to have a dog that can be entered. My current golden won't play but puppy on the way will! Did Lab Nat last year and had a BLAST!!! 

Ann


----------



## Bait

goldngirl said:


> Ok Bait whatcha gonna do to raise monies for Zeke's Fund this year at the specialty? R U and Drager gonna wear kilts or hula skirts at the line??
> 
> I double dog dare you!!!!! LOL
> 
> That'll get the party started!
> 
> Michelle & Dixie


We'd have to pass out barf-bags if we went with the hula skirt.


----------



## Polock

John Gassner said:


> You need your eyes checked! It's been on EE the whole time.


Thanks John, I needed that..............................;-)


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Bait is having his annual party......... sort of like a birthday or anniversary..... only he gets to travel all over the country each year. What would the National Specialty be without our own BAIT
> 
> Arleen


Sorry, Gregg, but your wife's gettin' a hug and smooch, as soon as we get there!  
And, you're right, Arleen. It IS my favorite time of the year. Nat'l Specialty is a great time and great people. We top it off with a good ol' out west hunting trip every year, with great scenery and cooler weather. Followed by the rest of football season. It doesn't get any better!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*Reminder  *

*Even if you don't need to do the PRA test ... please do stop by the Pumphouse Saturday (10 AM to noon) or the Stillroven Clubhouse Welcome Dinner to donate your dog's blood to the Golden Retriever Foundation DNA-collection project.*

*See the "sticky" on the event info ... go to my last post for the links for the forms that you need to print out for this.*

*Maybe Bait can play some bagpipes at the dinner? *


----------



## Annette

Gee I sure am going to miss a lot of fun!


----------



## SusanF

Or Bait can do the hula...;-P
________
Crf150R


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Annette said:


> Gee I sure am going to miss a lot of fun!


You and me both, Annette! We started making plans to go until we realized that my Maggie would be due to come into season at the start of the National....I don't think we would be very welcome there ....Next Year! 

It is such a blast! If they could get Drager to play the bag pipes in his kilt and then get Bait to do the Hula, the funds would be flying in! What a show that would be! Trust me, I've seen both 
Diane


----------



## Judy Myers

I'll probably enter just in case. But, Trek qualified for the Canadian National Retriever Championship this year which ends in Merritt, BC the day the GRCA National field trial starts in Colorado. If Trek goes out early in BC, I may try to make the three day drive to Colorado. If not, that means he is still in at the National. So it's good news either way.


----------



## Judy Chute

Good Luck, "Trek"....and Judy!! That's wonderful  

Judy


----------



## Annette

Good luck Trek and Judy.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Annette said:


> Gee I sure am going to miss a lot of fun!


Wish you were going, Marie. It is so much fun. But then Rebel won't get his butt kicked by Casey again like last weekend. 

Arleen


----------



## Annette

Diane maybe we can both make it next year.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait said:


> Sorry, Gregg, but your wife's gettin' a hug and smooch, as soon as we get there!
> And, you're right, Arleen. It IS my favorite time of the year. Nat'l Specialty is a great time and great people. We top it off with a good ol' out west hunting trip every year, with great scenery and cooler weather. Followed by the rest of football season. It doesn't get any better!


Oh, I can hardly wait!!!! 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Judy Myers said:


> I'll probably enter just in case. But, Trek qualified for the Canadian National Retriever Championship this year which ends in Merritt, BC the day the GRCA National field trial starts in Colorado. If Trek goes out early in BC, I may try to make the three day drive to Colorado. If not, that means he is still in at the National. So it's good news either way.


Go get 'em Judy! Good luck! And, if you find yourself out early, come on down. But, we actually hope to not see you, cuz that means you're doin' good!


----------



## SusanF

Thanks for the bump Bait!
Entries close the DAY AFTER TOMORROW folks! Hope to see ya'll next month...
________
AVANDIA SETTLEMENT


----------



## Bait

Diane Brunelle said:


> Trust me, I've seen both
> Diane


And, you would still subject people to that? That would make you a sick, sadistic person, Diane. Maybe I should send you those pics again,....refresh your memory. 
Ya might have a change of heart. 
Would be cool if you and Annette could make it though. Could get some really cool family portraits of a handful of littermates. And, it looks on EE like their Daddy's gonna be there too. But, we'll be wishing Casey good luck that weekend too. Be cool to see Gus and Houston's brother goin to the big show! Go get 'em Casey!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait said:


> And, you would still subject people to that? That would make you a sick, sadistic person, Diane. Maybe I should send you those pics again,....refresh your memory.
> Ya might have a change of heart.
> Would be cool if you and Annette could make it though. Could get some really cool family portraits of a handful of littermates. And, it looks on EE like their Daddy's gonna be there too. But, we'll be wishing Casey good luck that weekend too. Be cool to see Gus and Houston's brother goin to the big show! Go get 'em Casey!


No need to re-send the pics, I kept them for when I need a really, Really, REALLY Good laugh! or to use as blackmail 
It would be so cool to get all 3 Jakelets together with Dad for a photo shoot, I wish we could go but it's just not in the cards for this year. 
I see on EE that all my favorite families are well represented so I have lots of cheering to do....you're right up at the top! Go Team Firemark!!!! and Lacross!!! and Ambertrail!!!! and Master...Best of luck to all of you entered! 
Diane


----------



## Bait

Blackmail? You forget, I have no self respect, no class, and no consciense. How the heck are ya gonna blackmail somebody like that?


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Don't you think for a minute that between me, Kathy and Melanie (Felony) that we can't find a way! You are NOT invincible


----------



## Bait

Silly girl.  You know the only thing you can blackmail me with, that means anything, is food. (including tequila and beer  )


----------



## Troopers Mom

Diane, I can see that the only way to settle this will be in person. Sure wish you could make it. 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Diane, I can see that the only way to settle this will be in person. Sure wish you could make it.
> 
> Arleen


That's OK, she knows where I live. Invitation's always there. Matter of fact, just picked up a variety pack from Magic Hat. Her and Steve are welcome to come on down. Steve and I can do some taste-testing.  Only I'll have to be on good behavior when entertaining company in our home. Can't get too out of control like I can at specialty. 
Right Arleen?


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> Or Bait can do the hula...;-P


Where at? Oskar Bluess?  They don't have a dress code that would prevent that, do they Susan? If they throw me out though, there are a few other pubs in the area we could adjourn to.  I've been researching.


----------



## SusanF

Yep, Oskars would a good place for a hula  You can hula to the memphis blues can't ya? FWIW, I'm downing a Dale's Pale Ale at this moment. Nectar of the Gods regards...
________
Michigan Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> Yep, Oskars would a good place for a hula  You can hula to the memphis blues can't ya? FWIW, I'm downing a Dale's Pale Ale at this moment. Nectar of the Gods regards...


Yeah, I was just looking at that. Oskar Blues Homemade Liquids and Solids. www.oskarblues.com
BBQ, Beer, and Bands. Sounds like a good place to start the week.


----------



## SusanF

It IS. I had a po'boy last time I was there (...testing the menu doncha know). And a Dales of course.
Lot's of yummy dining spots in the area but since I am partial to Dales, Oskars would be my choice.
We are puttin' together a hospitality book for y'all with restaurant listings. Some really good breakfast places if you have the time. I know *I* won't! 
A couple of foo-foo places that look good to me as well if you are feeling bucks-up on Sunday night. We will of course see you *ALL* at the BBQ on Saturday (Brisket, turkey and links - don't forget it's BYOB) as well as the banquet on Monday (family style so that means nobody'll notice when you take seconds and thirds Bait!). Pasta (wear yer bib, dude) , really delish chicken, bread, salad, etc, etc PLUS CUPCAKES from the primo cupcake place in town for desert!
________
Dc marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Bait

Good deal, Susan! I think the hospitality book thing is a real good idea. Takes some of the legwork out of it for people out of the area. And, YES! I am all about Breakfast! Gotta have a good breakfast. 
We'll be at the bbq and the banquet too. And don't worry,.....I'll BYOB!  As far as bibs go, I'm good with my shirt sleeve, but anybody who dines anywhere near me,....see Megan about bibs/splashguards for the spectators. They'll need them more than me. 
Thanks in advance for your accommodating hospitality, Susan.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Ok...you guys are making me crazy! You actually have me looking into flying me and Maggie out there as we speak. I can get there for 250, she will cost 500 on a different airline 
Diane


----------



## Bait

I know. Kinda tempting isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Bait said:


> I know. Kinda tempting isn't it?


We're working on getting her out there!

Bummed out to see Lanier and Gayle aren't entered. I thought they were planning to go.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

It's a work in progress......hoping for the best. Thanks Mel!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Melanie Foster said:


> Bummed out to see Lanier and Gayle aren't entered. I thought they were planning to go.


 Ummmmm...you may want to go look at the entries again, Mel 

Diane


----------



## Guest

Diane Brunelle said:


> Ummmmm...you may want to go look at the entries again, Mel
> 
> Diane


Phew, I was beginning to wonder if everything was OK.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Diane Brunelle said:


> Ummmmm...you may want to go look at the entries again, Mel
> 
> Diane


Holy Ch*t, am I seeing correctly? Are you really coming to the Specialty? Wow! 

Melanie, are you going to be there too? 

Arleen


----------



## dr_dog_guy

I finalized the draw, so you can all now see what damage I did to you in the running order.

Bait, you're running first, second, and third in every event.


----------



## Bait

Cool! That way it'll be overwith quick, and I can start partying early.


----------



## Guest

Troopers Mom said:


> Melanie, are you going to be there too?


You just never know who might show up.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Melanie Foster said:


> You just never know who might show up.


Felony, the elusive one!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Bait said:


> Cool! That way it'll be overwith quick, and I can start partying early.


Bring your tow strap, buddy! And the hula skirt!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Does anyone know if there are any directions to the Field Trial Banquest on Monday night, on the website?


----------



## SusanF

Hi,
I don't think that there are directions on the website yet, so here they are. Get to I-25, head north to the intersection of I-25 and hwy 34. Exit to get to the north east corner, shopping center called "Centera". Biaggi's restaurant is there. Mapquest says that it's 17 miles distance.
________
Marijuana vaporizer


----------



## SusanF

Quick summary of the menu if you want to go look at the Biaggi's website...
apps : crab and lobster dip, various pizzas to go with your adult beverages 
Dinner will have available: the house salad w/ various dressings on the side, breads, chicken Piemontese, Ravioli Quattro Formaggi (4 cheeses).
________
Yamaha Royal Star Venture History


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> Quick summary of the menu if you want to go look at the Biaggi's website...
> apps : crab and lobster dip, various pizzas to go with your adult beverages
> Dinner will have available: the house salad w/ various dressings on the side, breads, chicken Piemontese, Ravioli Quattro Formaggi (4 cheeses).


OMG! That sounds Horrible!......  
Can I go there now, and just eat for 4 weeks while I'm waiting for the rest of you guys to get there?


----------



## Diane Brunelle

SusanF said:


> Hi,
> I don't think that there are directions on the website yet, so here they are. Get to I-25, head north to the intersection of I-25 and hwy 34. Exit to get to the north east corner, shopping center called "Centera". Biaggi's restaurant is there. Mapquest says that it's 17 miles distance.


Thank you so much! Menu sounds great! Now, I just have to sweet talk Deb into accepting my late reservation ....and hope there is some food left after Bait is done. I will bring my Bait Bib for self preservation.....
Diane


----------



## Bait

Diane Brunelle said:


> and hope there is some food left after Bait is done.


You better eat fast, and with both hands!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Should I bring a helmet, too?


----------



## SusanF

I think a HazMat suit might be in order...
________
Buy glass bongs


----------



## Diane Brunelle

LOL...I see that Bait's reputation precedes him! There is only so much I can pack into my carry-on! I may just have to take my chances on that one...normally he does not hurt anyone with his overflo, just gets a bit messy.


----------



## Bait

Yeah, what we usually do after we dine out is, I just take Kathy out back in the dog yard and hose her down. Works out pretty well. Just gotta look pretty thoroughly thru her hair for crab shell fragments.


----------



## weebegoldens

I believe the bait bibs didn't even help kathy last year as the silverware was flying


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Have to ask for help again this year for transporting blood samples from the field trial to Mike Lappin.

The samples will be drawn at the field trial on Saturday, and Mike won't be arriving in CO until late Mon. He'll be open for business at the GRF booth on Tuesday.

The blood samples have to be kept chilled ... fridge or cooler, and then get to Mike Tues. or Wed. whichever is convenient for the "courier". 

For the field trial people: samples will be drawn at the Pumphouse on Sat. AM (10 to noon) and then again Sat. PM (4:30 - 7) at the Stillroven Clubhouse where the welcome dinner is.

These blood draws are for the prcd-PRA test AND ALSO for the GRF DNA collection project for genetic research. Even if you're not doing the prcd testing, please consider giving samples for the GRF project.

Gerry

PS I lead such a sheltered life ... I've never even seen Bait eat


----------



## Troopers Mom

Gerry Clinchy said:


> PS I lead such a sheltered life ... I've never even seen Bait eat


It's really not as bad as people lead you to believe. You just need a cast iron stomach! 

Arleen


----------



## golden boy 2

If this thread goes 7 pages, you guys really need to get a room together....................


----------



## Troopers Mom

golden boy 2 said:


> If this thread goes 7 pages, you guys really need to get a room together....................


Mike, you really need to do something about that hairdo! 

Arleen


----------



## golden boy 2

I cut off the left side this morning, but haven't had time to update the photo.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

golden boy 2 said:


> If this thread goes 7 pages, you guys really need to get a room together....................


If you do 40 posts per page it's a mere 1-1/2  Just wait till the party starts!

Anybody know if there's a website for getting results?


----------



## Jim Drager

Hi Susan!

I'm looking forward to seeing you soon!
After much wrangling, and with help from Megan, my dog is coming for sure, and I am pretty sure I am coming.

I must warn you about Bait. The legend is not as bad as the reality. I am still having to put eye drops in my eyes, as I have actually had to see him wear a grass skirt and coconut bra. What was the name of that mythical creature that if you looked at it you would turn to stone??? That's kinda the Bait thing.

I would hide your women, children and sheep. The women should be hidden as no lady should have to go through Bait-A-Polooza at dinner time. Children should be hidden so that they do not learn bad eating habits, such as "thou shall covet thy neighbor's plate". Sheep should be hidden as they are a favorite snack. He calls them "furry popcorn".

Thanks for all of your efforts to run the field trial! As Tom and Megan and others can attest, its a huge effort! I truly appreciate it and look forward to seeing you and my bud's at Mile High!

Best regards,

Jim


----------



## SusanF

Hi jim et al,
I'm looking forward to the party too! These weeks leading up are a little stressful however ;-P 
We had our final meeting yesterday and the entire week of the National Specialty is going to be fabulous! I hope that some of you will toddle over to Greeley to enjoy the shopping (bandana vendors?) and hospitality. MHGRC has had a great time over the past few years planning for this. We hope you all enjoy the festivities! The trophies are gorgeous, the food is great and we have requested perfect fall Colorado weather.
And I am looking forward to actually meeting the legend that is BAIT! Speaking of legends...Jim, I still have fond memories of running your WCX in Ohio, along with the vultures on the bird racks and flamingos on the line...

ps. remember to drink lots of water!
pss. Bring yer guns if you can possibly help shoot....
________
Yzf-r1


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Anyone have Bev Burns street address? I'm trying to send the Entry Express catalog to the Superintendent for the specialty tonight and its not one their entries.

Bev?


----------



## dr_dog_guy

And David Cheatham, too? He's missing a street address as well.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

And Bait - your zip is 8027?


----------



## Bait

dr_dog_guy said:


> And Bait - your zip is 8027?


08027 Chuck.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Thanks, Bait! (8 pages)


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> And I am looking forward to actually meeting the legend that is BAIT!


Whew! You ain't settin' yer standards too high.  Y'all are liable to be real disappointed. Hope y'all ain't expecting nothing more than a fat, ugly, burned out, old welder, who's actually a social deviate with a food fetish, and a weakness for loud, live music and beer chased with tequila. 
Unfortunately, my good friend, Jim Drager (with his humble modesty) has left out a few details as well as some stories of his own. (That I'll be more than happy to share in Colorado.)  Thank God Tom & Megan will be there to back me up.  Cuz It ain't a good party without them either. 
But, yeah, I'll be bringing some guns. Figured on hunting our way home. (Taking the scenic, roundabout way home of course.  )


----------



## weebegoldens

FYI.. for those looking for Last years results

http://grcanational.org/index.php/2009-enid-ok/59-2009-enid-ok 

megan

Let the Party begin ....


----------



## weebegoldens

Is Jim P... really not coming!!!! 

If not I am in need of hiring a very talented creative person to help with the story telling of this event. Pay is Great and you can only get raises.... Benefits are outstanding... 

If you have a way with words and are willing to share them with others please let me know.
I will have the technology (Laptops/iPad/Iphones and YES cameras of all sorts including video).

Remember last year part of running was learning to herd the cattle in a YEHAAAA scene just like John Wayne....

Megan


----------



## Jim Drager

Bait said:


> Unfortunately, my good friend, Jim Drager (with his humble modesty) has left out a few details as well as some stories of his own. (That I'll be more than happy to share in Colorado.) )


Susan and all,

I need to apologize first for the attachments and post a warning. Please read with high quality polarized sunglasses to avoid damage to retinas. The following attachments have been known to cause various maladies in laboratory tests, often with mice wearing leisure suits.

Please view at your own discretion and you will now know why I sugggested hiding the women, children and sheep.

Regards,


Jim Drager, the Innocent.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Jim Drager said:


> Susan and all,
> 
> I need to apologize first for the attachments and post a warning. Please read with high quality polarized sunglasses to avoid damage to retinas. The following attachments have been known to cause various maladies in laboratory tests, often with mice wearing leisure suits.
> 
> Please view at your own discretion and you will now know why I sugggested hiding the women, children and sheep.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Jim Drager, the Innocent.


OMG, I am totally speechless. Hopefully the weather will be much too cold to make such attire feasible. :shock: I will bring smelling salts just in case we have people passing out.

Arleen


----------



## Guest

Bait said:


> a social deviate with a food fetish


Thank gawd you didn't say foo*t* fetish. That would have been too much information. 

Everything else, the pictures, etc, well they are just par for the course. <yawn>



ps Good call on the smelling salts, Arleen. There may be some folks there who aren't as seasoned as we are. ;-) (The pun was unintended. )


----------



## SusanF

OOOO Megan,
So you are doing the write-up? Good! I thought I'd have to twist some arms )
Actually, Wayne Dorband had been volunteered to help you out!
________
Pampa


----------



## John Robinson

Is anybody else taking their travel trailer? We are going to pull our's down and stay at the Riverside RV park about 14 miles north of the trial grounds. They were just the ones that answered the phone after five at night from that list posted on the premium. They seemed very dog friendly from talking to them on the phone. If you know of a better, dog friendly pull camper campground that is closer to the grounds, let me know. Looking forward to seeing all of you Golden folks there, especially Bait in his dress

Thanks,

John


----------



## Beverly Burns

Actually, the grass skirt thing didn't do much for me. I'm leaning more toward having Bait wear a kilt. I understand it could be a very "breezy" experience!


----------



## SusanF

And you know in Colorado the wind can switch at the drop of a hat...no way to play it safe !
________
Lincoln lincoln picture


----------



## Bait

Beverly Burns said:


> Actually, the grass skirt thing didn't do much for me. I'm leaning more toward having Bait wear a kilt. I understand it could be a very "breezy" experience!


Yeah, it's a little easier to "go commando" in a kilt. Ask Drager.  Do it in a grass skirt and you can bet on getting arrested. ( Or at least laughed at.  )


----------



## Jim Drager

Bait,

The worst part of wearing the kilt was the flies.

Jim


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait and Jim,

If I have my vote...Bait does the Hula while Jim does the kilt. Flies or not, Jim you looked really "Swishy" in that kilt and Bait, I will really need a good laugh!!!!!not that I won't be laughing at you, too, Jim!

As previously said....Let the party begin

Diane


----------



## Guest

Jim Drager said:


> Bait,
> 
> The worst part of wearing the kilt was the flies.
> 
> Jim


So not right...


----------



## jgrammer

oh my, will I need the blinders. What have you gotten me into Mel ?


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Jean,
It's OK...I will be there to protect you for your first meeting with Bait.
Diane


----------



## Bait

Diane Brunelle said:


> Jean,
> It's OK...I will be there to protect you for your first meeting with Bait.
> Diane


May have met Jean. If she was at specialty in Seattle. Not sure.


----------



## Jim Drager

Diane Brunelle said:


> Bait and Jim,
> , Jim you looked really "Swishy" in that kilt
> 
> Diane


(Beavis and Butthead)...Ahh..Ahh..She said "Squishy"

Jim


----------



## jgrammer

Nope, did not have a field dog for the Seattle NS. But I think I may now . Looking forward to this!! 



Bait said:


> May have met Jean. If she was at specialty in Seattle. Not sure.


----------



## Bait

jgrammer said:


> Nope, did not have a field dog for the Seattle NS. But I think I may now . Looking forward to this!!


Yup! 
And, I see that the Hospitality book is up on the GRCA Nat'l Specialty site. You can read all of it there, or download and print it out. That's what we did. I actually think you don't even have to print out the whole thing either. You can print just what pages you need from it.
Good idea! Handy thing to have with you.


----------



## Guest

FYI, from a post on one of my Golden lists. (Sorry if this has already been posted, but I didn't go back and re-read the whole thread.)

*FIELD TRIAL WELCOME BBQ*
For all of you attending the FT BBQ, make certain to BYOB -- ice tea and
lemonade will be furnished with the meal. It's BYO-Chair too, although I
understand most of you travel with several chairs in your rig anyway. It
should be fun!


----------



## Bait

SusanF said:


> It IS. I had a po'boy last time I was there (...testing the menu doncha know). And a Dales of course.
> Lot's of yummy dining spots in the area but since I am partial to Dales, Oskars would be my choice.
> We are puttin' together a hospitality book for y'all with restaurant listings. Some really good breakfast places if you have the time. I know *I* won't!
> A couple of foo-foo places that look good to me as well if you are feeling bucks-up on Sunday night. We will of course see you *ALL* at the BBQ on Saturday (Brisket, turkey and links - don't forget it's BYOB) as well as the banquet on Monday (family style so that means nobody'll notice when you take seconds and thirds Bait!). Pasta (wear yer bib, dude) , really delish chicken, bread, salad, etc, etc PLUS CUPCAKES from the primo cupcake place in town for desert!


And, yes, I'll BYO....I ain't comin' without my....B!


----------



## Beverly Burns

A little more information for the hospitality page:

Longmont: Wine & Spirits

Twin Peaks 999 South Hover 303-684-9165
66 Liquors 2441 Main Street
Albertsons 1750 Main Street
Tenacity Wine shop 700 Tenacity Drive 720-652-9463
Brandin' Iron Liquors 1227 Main Street
PJ's Wine & Spirits 655 Frontage Rd. 303-485-8600

Berthoud:
Berthoud Discount Liquors 425 N US Highway 287

Log Cabin Liquors 443 Mountain Ave
Wine Loft 7600 Landmark St.
Berthoud Wine & Spirits 265 E State Highwat 56

Cheers!!


----------



## Bait

Yup! Priorities!   
Let's have a round of applause for Bev Burns, fans. My new best friend for life! 
Always on the job!


----------



## Beverly Burns

I'm really going to miss G Bailey, Nick S, Grace and Lisa, and Jim P. but hope to connect to some new friends. Can't wait!


----------



## mbcorsini

Bev,

If you are going have fun, Bait she is a friend of mine. I know you will treat her well.


----------



## Bait

mbcorsini said:


> Bev,
> 
> If you are going have fun, Bait she is a friend of mine. I know you will treat her well.


Geez, MB! I'm glad you spoke up.  Now, I'll have to be on good behavior.  
Bev, you've just been spared!.............. See Megan for splashguards. 
Man, that was a close one! Might've ended up with Mary Beth kickin' my butt! 

ps. reading post# 94 she's already earned her keep, in MY book!


----------



## weebegoldens

Bev thanks for the info but you missed the most important information Hours Open .lol... 

LESS THEN 2 WEEKS To start the adventure. 

2010 Bait bibs will be available on a limited basis. Keep you eyes open for the new 2010 Bait merchandise designed by the Top Kennel keeper (KB) around. Testing of the new product will be on Friday Night.



Megan


----------



## mbcorsini

Bait,

You have always been a true gentlemen. I have never doubted that Bev was in any trouble.  

Have a great time and raise some more money this year.

Mary Beth


----------



## Bait

mbcorsini said:


> You have always been a true gentlemen.


MB, Did you hit your head on something?............ You OK? 
Don't worry, if I get too gross, Kathy will cover Bev's eyes. Plus, She's put me on good behavior notice.  
We'll miss you MB.


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Bev thanks for the info but you missed the most important information Hours Open .lol...
> 
> LESS THEN 2 WEEKS To start the adventure.
> 
> 2010 Bait bibs will be available on a limited basis. Keep you eyes open for the new 2010 Bait merchandise designed by the Top Kennel keeper (KB) around. Testing of the new product will be on Friday Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Megan


Hey, who's KB this year? You or Tom?


----------



## weebegoldens

Bait ... why of course TL is KB as always... lol


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Help, please.

I still need someone who will be staying over to get the blood samples to Mike Lappin at the show site. Will any of you be doing agility, obedience or (long shot) conformation, later in the week? Mike will be at the show side beginning Wednesday.


----------



## Jim Drager

Sorry Gerry,

But by then I will be on a plane going home :<(

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager

weebegoldens said:


> Bait ... why of course TL is KB as always... lol


Megan, TL as KB--that is an understatement. We prefer to call him Poodle Boy anyway.

Favorite Cousin,

Jim


----------



## Jim Drager

Bait said:


> MB, Did you hit your head on something?............ You OK?
> Don't worry, if I get too gross, Kathy will cover Bev's eyes. Plus, She's put me on good behavior notice.
> We'll miss you MB.


Bait, 

Its not that you want to hurt anyone. Its like feeding snacks to one of those overly eager feeders. Poor Bev might get too close and you might mistake her finger for a Mozzerela stick.

BTW, with the threat of fire out there, I have ordered spark arrestors for your silverware.

Jim


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> Bait ... why of course TL is KB as always... lol


Well I got KB as my KB!


----------



## jgrammer

Hi all, I was really looking forward to meeting all of you at the National and to running my Tee in the derby but looks like we will not be making the trip as she decided to come in season yesterday.....a most inopportune time. Melanie has always told me what a great time the National FT was and I was so looking forward to it. Hope everyone has a great time! And good luck to all of you! I will be rooting for everyone but especially rooting hard for Tee's littermate, Flash and Dad, Jake.


----------



## weebegoldens

Jean,

Sorry you can't make it. I was looking forward to watching all the derby dogs run as well. 

Maybe next year.

Megan


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Just a reminder 
*WHERE & WHEN: *(both DNA collection & prcd-PRA collection)

*Field Trial:* Saturday, Sept. 25 – 10 AM to 1 PM “The Pumphouse” on Field Grounds 
Saturday, Sept. 25* - *5 PM to 7 PM Stillroven Clubhouse at Field Trial Grounds (Welcome Dinner)

*Show Site:* GRF Booth - Tues., Sept. 28: noon to 4 PM; 
Wed., Sept. 29: 9AM to 4 PM
Thurs. Sept. 30: 9 AM to 4 PM
NOTE: The GRF booth will be in the Great Hall, with vendors and grooming area nearby.

No specific appointment time is required, but we will be asking you to tell us in advance which location you will be attending. This will help keep the paperwork in order.

The *DISCOUNT CODE*: *GRX928 *Code will be active from* Sept. 18 to October 5.*
(Optigen gave us the extended time to do your order ... so if you forget to do your online ordering in advance, you still have time to find a computer after the trial & get that extra 5% discount.)

Additional details you need are on the "sticky". We're thankful to Kaye Fuller and Susan Faulkner for arranging this especially for the FT folks. It will be a big help if you get your info to me for the "master list" in advance.


----------



## Bait

Gerry Clinchy said:


> We're thankful to Kaye Fuller and Susan Faulkner for arranging this especially for the FT folks.


 Youbetcha! This is a good thing too. We did all our dogs last year and Kaye is awesome! Dog after dog after dog. From the older, steady dogs, rite down to the youngster "wiggle worms." And every kind in between. Kaye's like a machine! A soldier. 
Got to meet RTF'er Russ "Achiro" last year too, as he came and did the transport for us. Thanks again, Russ!


----------



## JS

Does anyone have a line on some grounds nearby where one could throw a couple marks for the dogs?

I'm not very familiar with the area ... is it the kind of place you might just knock on doors and find a place to do a little training?

Thanks,

JS


----------



## Judy Chute

jgrammer said:


> Hi all, I was really looking forward to meeting all of you at the National and to running my Tee in the derby but looks like we will not be making the trip as she decided to come in season yesterday.....a most inopportune time. Melanie has always told me what a great time the National FT was and I was so looking forward to it. Hope everyone has a great time! And good luck to all of you! I will be rooting for everyone but especially rooting hard for Tee's littermate, Flash and Dad, Jake.


Yes...especially good wishes to "Jake"!! 

Judy, Bob (who is turning into an exellent BB..looking good in his Team Jake T  ..), Andi, Ranger and Sebec, Too!!


----------



## Bait

Single digits. A week from now we'll be in Oskar Blues, having some cold ones, getting ready for the first day of specialty. 
Hey, Judy, have you seen Roy's knee yet?  Can't believe he did that judging assignment @ South Jersey with that like that. He's a good man.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait, I thought you would have already left by now to get a head start on the rest of us.  Gregg is up in Oregon and will leave next Tuesday with Rebel and Chief, Bit and Lucille are already there, and I will leave Thursday to meet up with them there. Haven't a clue what the weather will be like then as the area is running in the mid 80's this week. That is too hot for the Denver area. 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Nope. Just closed up the pool last night. Getting clothes packed and the truck unloaded and reloaded today. Still have plenty to do. Then, I'll work monday, tuesday, and half a day wednesday. We'll go right after I get out of work cuz I'm gonna have the truck ready to roll by then. All I gotta do is get in and drive. Half a day is like 9 in the morning. We'll be on the road by 930.


----------



## Judy Chute

Bait said:


> ......Hey, Judy, have you seen Roy's knee yet?  Can't believe he did that judging assignment @ South Jersey with that like that. He's a good man.


Goodness, I did not. He came over and said, hello etc...spoke to Sebec... He must have had pants on (instead of shorts)... If he is there tomorrow, will ask.. He lobsters on the side, maybe an incident on his boat. 

Judy


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Thank you to Peg Burlett for volunteering to transport field trial blood to the show site ... I didn't even have to beg, which I was prepared to do  

Our participation is quite low for prcd-testing this year ... so we have CANCELLED the blood draws at the Pump House between 10AM to 1 PM.

Blood draws for BOTH prcd and the GRF DNA collection project for OFA *will still be available at the Stillroven clubhouse between 5PM & 7 PM. *Kaye Fuller and Susan Faulkner will be the on-site "vampires" there. 

Kaye will have some blank forms if anyone decides to do either prcd or DNA donation at the last minute .... but it will be ever so helpful for them if you get your name on the Master List for prcd testing now ... the discount code is active now & will be available until Oct. 5, so you can even do your online ordering after you get home.

There is not specific appointment time required for any of the blood draws. If your dog has not yet contributed to the GRF project, I would encourage you to take advantage of it. Golden Retrievers became the first breed for which samples were withdrawn for DNA research! This is at least partially due to the fact that there are a lot of GR samples available to draw upon.

FYI, many of you may not be aware that the conformation lines are having a very serious problem right now with an inherited eye disease called "pigmentary uveitis" (PU, for short). This is a disease that is WAY more prevalent than PRA in Goldens. Thus far, I've been told, that there are two Goldens of field lines that have been dx'd with this disease as well. If you read RTF, you know that Labs are dealing with at least 4 different diseases for which there is a DNA test. It's not unreasonable to expect that our turn will come. The DNA you contribute could be a meaningful contribution to finding the answers to genetic problems in the future.

If you have computer access while you are "on the road" or at the National, I'll be sitting home :-( and can relay messages to the on-site volunteers. (Please do NOT use PMs ... send email directly to the email address below).

Thanks for your help! 

Hope y'all have a wonderful time at the National!! ... and don't forget us folks at home waiting to hear the exciting news!!


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait said:


> Single digits. A week from now we'll be in Oskar Blues, having some cold ones, getting ready for the first day of specialty.
> Hey, Judy, have you seen Roy's knee yet?  Can't believe he did that judging assignment @ South Jersey with that like that. He's a good man.





Judy Chute said:


> Goodness, I did not. He came over and said, hello etc...spoke to Sebec... He must have had pants on (instead of shorts)... If he is there tomorrow, will ask.. He lobsters on the side, maybe an incident on his boat.
> 
> Judy


I did - not pretty. It must have hurt like hell. I asked him if he had surgery, then heard the story. EEK. Bait is right, he's a good man.

Hey everyone - Have a great time at the specialty. Wish i could be there. 

I have never been to CO. but would love to see it someday.

fingers crossed for good weather. Keep all of us posted on the callbacks and out come.

Best wishes,


----------



## Judy Chute

Paula Richard said:


> I did - not pretty. It must have hurt like hell. I asked him if he had surgery, then heard the story. EEK. Bait is right, he's a good man.
> 
> Hey everyone - Have a great time at the specialty. Wish i could be there.
> 
> I have never been to CO. but would love to see it someday.
> 
> fingers crossed for good weather. Keep all of us posted on the callbacks and out come.
> 
> Best wishes,


Yup....got to see the knee with stitches today. Cast is off. 
"Zip" was doing very, very well in the AM at Shoreline. Hope the water marks go well for her.


----------



## Bait

Paula Richard said:


> I did - not pretty. It must have hurt like hell. I asked him if he had surgery, then heard the story. EEK. Bait is right, he's a good man.
> 
> Hey everyone - Have a great time at the specialty. Wish i could be there.
> 
> I have never been to CO. but would love to see it someday.
> 
> fingers crossed for good weather. Keep all of us posted on the callbacks and out come.
> 
> Best wishes,


Yeah, he took that cast off while down here judging last week. Said he was tired of trying to walk with that thing on.  
But, yeah we'll miss you not being there Paula. And, yeah, Colorado is something to see in the fall. The Aspens can get so bright you need sunglasses to look at them. 
We don't have an empty kennel, but we have a crew cab and could stuff you and Marshall in the back seat.


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait said:


> We don't have an empty kennel, but we have a crew cab and could stuff you and Marshall in the back seat.


 
OK, we'll pack our bags tonight. If you make a lot of ice cream stops, Marshall will surely be there.


----------



## Jennifer A.

_"We don't have an empty kennel, but we have a crew cab and could stuff you and Marshall in the back seat."_
If they get the back seat, can I have the roof rack? I figure I can run the tape recorder from up there and sell the book for enough dough to fund a lot more training... Wish I were making the trek for real; I'll be with you all in spirit, instead. Have a blast and celebrate those fast and great FT Goldens in a historic spot.


----------



## Paula Richard

Jennifer A. said:


> If they get the back seat, can I have the roof rack? I figure I can run the tape recorder from up there and sell the book for enough dough to fund a lot more training...


Now that's funny. You could probably get enough funds for a lifetime of pro training.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Paula Richard said:


> OK, we'll pack our bags tonight. If you make a lot of ice cream stops, Marshall will surely be there.


Paula, I just received this from someone driving by Bait's house and saw him packing for the Specialty. Not sure if you still want to hitch a ride or not, but Bait is an adventure all by himself. 

Sorry Bait. I just couldn't resist.

Arleen


----------



## SusanF

Honestly...who would we pick on with out ya Bait?
________
Concorde


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Troopers Mom said:


> Paula, I just received this from someone driving by Bait's house and saw him packing for the Specialty. Not sure if you still want to hitch a ride or not, but Bait is an adventure all by himself.
> 
> Sorry Bait. I just couldn't resist.
> 
> Arleen


Rolling on the floor, laughing my A.. off! Too funny Arleen!


----------



## Bait

Laugh all you want, but the stereo in that thing will Rock Your World!! 
You can eat all the BBQ you want while driving without worrying about the upholstery, and the very next rain storm will clean you off; My grandmother hand-made those comfy afghans; AND, you can eat all the bugs you want while driving across the Plains. Saves you from having to take a bunch food stops. ( and, so does having the option to just whiz out the back. ) Plus it gives new meaning to the phrase, "Road Hunt."
Prepared for anything we come across regards,
Bait Bodine


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait said:


> Laugh all you want, but the stereo in that thing will Rock Your World!!
> You can eat all the BBQ you want while driving without worrying about the upholstery, and the very next rain storm will clean you off; My grandmother hand-made those comfy afghans; AND, you can eat all the bugs you want while driving across the Plains. Saves you from having to take a bunch food stops. ( and, so does having the option to just whiz out the back. ) Plus it gives new meaning to the phrase, "Road Hunt."
> Bait Bodine


ROFLMAO, I thought that was a big big speaker on top of the front fender. You can make anything work for you, can't you Bait. LOL

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> ROFLMAO, I thought that was a big big speaker on top of the front fender. You can make anything work for you, can't you Bait. LOL
> 
> Arleen


Yeah, that's my sub-woofer! 
BB


----------



## Troopers Mom

Bait, I suggest you better get started for Colorado already since your transportation doesn't really look too road worthy at high speeds. Gregg and Gale have both left Eugene and have already run into difficulties. Gregg is pulling the dog trailer and the trailer lights went out. He had to stop in the nearest town and wait till morning to get it repaired. Gale, however, really had a situation. He was pulling his travel trailer and blew a tire which in turn blew another tire which then in turn blew a hole in the bottom of his trailer. Upon investigation, he discovered that the hole was in the closet floor and one of his shoes escaped. So, if you see a handler out there with only 1 shoe on, you will know who it is. I, on the other hand, have decided to get there in the shortest time possible so have decided upon Gregg's sand rail with the Nissan turbo engine. Therefore, if you see a blonde going mach 4 with her hair on fire, that would be me. 

Arleen


----------



## Paula Richard

Arlene: I will still consider going as long as i can sit in the rocking chair, wrapped up in the afghan. We probably should have left in August though. 

Always knew that Bait was an old relic!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard

Troopers Mom said:


> Bait, I suggest you better get started for Colorado already since your transportation doesn't really look too road worthy at high speeds. Gregg and Gale have both left Eugene and have already run into difficulties. Gregg is pulling the dog trailer and the trailer lights went out. He had to stop in the nearest town and wait till morning to get it repaired. Gale, however, really had a situation. He was pulling his travel trailer and blew a tire which in turn blew another tire which then in turn blew a hole in the bottom of his trailer. Upon investigation, he discovered that the hole was in the closet floor and one of his shoes escaped. So, if you see a handler out there with only 1 shoe on, you will know who it is. I, on the other hand, have decided to get there in the shortest time possible so have decided upon Gregg's sand rail with the Nissan turbo engine. Therefore, if you see a blonde going mach 4 with her hair on fire, that would be me.
> 
> Arleen


I always knew that you travelled in style. Don't forget your goggles!!!


----------



## weebegoldens

I thought the barrels on the wheels where Bait Jugs of Whiskey. 
The stereo would be dogs howling on both sides of him while he drives to CO.
The Chair in the back is for KB...and her shotgun to keep Bait in line.

Megan


----------



## Annette

You all are cracking me up. I can tell I am going to miss a great time. I hope someone will continue to post reports so those of us at home can enjoy it. If I went I would have to have left a week ago with my luck towing a trailer. About the only thing I haven't done is roll a trailer thank God. Have fun and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Bait

weebegoldens said:


> I thought the barrels on the wheels where Bait Jugs of Whiskey.
> The stereo would be dogs howling on both sides of him while he drives to CO.
> The Chair in the back is for KB...and her shotgun to keep Bait in line.
> 
> Megan


No, the jug of tequila is locked in the box under the rocking chair. And, KB with the shotgun is there to guard it!


----------



## Paula Richard

Annette said:


> You all are cracking me up. I can tell I am going to miss a great time. I hope someone will continue to post reports so those of us at home can enjoy it. If I went I would have to have left a week ago with my luck towing a trailer. About the only thing I haven't done is roll a trailer thank God. Have fun and good luck to all of you.


Yes, i definitely want to get reports on the trial but I hope we get reports on Bait. I hope Kathy can keep him in line.


----------



## Troopers Mom

Paula Richard said:


> Yes, i definitely want to get reports on the trial but I hope we get reports on Bait. I hope Kathy can keep him in line.


Paula, I am bringing my relic laptop that I haven't used since the CT specialty so I will try to get some reports for you. Don't worry about Kathy. She is a smart woman. She just keeps giving Bait a little more line and he eventually runs out of steam.  Sure wish you were going this year. We had such a good time 2 years ago in CT. 

Colorado is absolutely beautiful, but we made the mistake of taking that road north from Durango to Montrose. That is probably the most frightened I have been in my life. It is a narrow winding two lane road probably 10,000+ feet up going around curves practically hanging over the edge with* NO GUARDRAILS* and looking down to practically sea level into caverns and canyons. I can't imagine no guardrails but I was told that there are so many snow slides from up above that they have to have a way to shovel it all off the road. I was also told every winter they do lose a few over the edge. That was all I needed to know. I will not be taking that ride ever again. 

Arleen


----------



## Bait

Troopers Mom said:


> Paula, I am bringing my relic laptop that I haven't used since the CT specialty so I will try to get some reports for you. Don't worry about Kathy. She is a smart woman. She just keeps giving Bait a little more line and he eventually runs out of steam.  Sure wish you were going this year. We had such a good time 2 years ago in CT.
> 
> Colorado is absolutely beautiful, but we made the mistake of taking that road north from Durango to Montrose. That is probably the most frightened I have been in my life. It is a narrow winding two lane road probably 10,000+ feet up going around curves practically hanging over the edge with* NO GUARDRAILS* and looking down to practically sea level into caverns and canyons. I can't imagine no guardrails but I was told that there are so many snow slides from up above that they have to have a way to shovel it all off the road. I was also told every winter they do lose a few over the edge. That was all I needed to know. I will not be taking that ride ever again.
> 
> Arleen


U.S. Route 550! One of the most beautiful rides I've ever driven! U don't need guardrails if you stay on the road.  It runs along the Animas River, where the Durago-Silverton narrow guage railroad runs. You can take that scenic ride and don't have to drive. I'll admit, it's not for the faint of heart.  If you have any problems with vertigo, might wanna stay away from 550 and the R.R. trip.  
We took 550 one year on the wat from the Grand Canyon, thru Four Corners, and up to Ouray, Colorado. I drove the whole way and when we got to Ouray, our hotel offered Jeep rentals so you could go out onto the 4 wheel trails to the old ghost towns and camps between Ouray and Telluride. I wanted to rent a jeep and go for a ride. Nobody else wanted to. They were all half carsick from the ride up 550.


----------



## EdA

Bait said:


> And, yeah, Colorado is something to see in the fall.


it's not quite Fall yet, still late summer, not much spectacular scenery in the immediate area of the trial grounds, need to go West to the mountains for that...nice big Budweiser brewery near Fort Collins though, and besides CSU Fort Collins is the home of Fat Tire beer


----------



## Bait

EdA said:


> it's not quite Fall yet, still late summer, not much spectacular scenery in the immediate area of the trial grounds, need to go West to the mountains for that...nice big Budweiser brewery near Fort Collins though, and besides CSU Fort Collins is the home of Fat Tire beer


Yeah, I've been up in RMNP (Estes Park is under an hour from Longmont) in the end of august to find some of the aspens starting to change. And, even heard a few Elk bugling. Late september is great! 
And, yes, we DO like Fat Tire! That is Bayern brewery right? They also used to make the original Trout Slayer which is now made by Missoula Brewing Co. But, Bayern now makes Dancing trout, which is the old, orignal Trout Slayer, and they also make a great fall seasonal called Oktoberfest.


----------



## zoomngoldens

Fat Tire is made by New Belgium Brewery in Fort Collins.

http://www.newbelgium.com/


----------



## SusanF

Nope, Fat Tire is by Ft. Collin's own New Belgium Brewery. It's a good one but I still love my Dale's....
And re: color...the news broadcasts are showing pretty Aspen colors right now up in the high country. We don't have any storms forecast for the near future but you'd better get up there before the pretty golden leaves blow away! Estes Park has a brewery too. No shortage around here 
________
MERCEDES-BENZ M123 ENGINE


----------



## Bait

zoomngoldens said:


> Fat Tire is made by New Belgium Brewery in Fort Collins.
> 
> http://www.newbelgium.com/


Yep! You're right! Got mixed up while taste testing with a friend when he was telling me the story of Trout Slayer While I was drinking New Belgium's 1554, (Another really good beer!  ) and he told me the 1554 was made by the same people as Fat Tire. 
But, yeah, you're right, Susan, there's no shortage of places to find good beer out there.


----------



## zoomngoldens

Yum, 1554. It doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Bait

Yeah, I really didn't think I was gonna like it. But, it is awesome! A friend of mine in Montana kept handing me a different kind of beer each time. Told me if I didn't like it don't worry about it. He'll get me another kind. I insisted on having a second one even though we were supposed to be trying all the different ones.  That and the Bayern Oktoberfest and Dancing trout were really good. Have never had New Belgium's seasonal. I think they have one too, don't they? 
I guess the truck's gonna be a little heavier on the way home.


----------



## Judy Chute

Bait said:


> Yeah, I've been up in RMNP (Estes Park is under an hour from Longmont) in the end of august to find some of the aspens starting to change. And, even heard a few Elk bugling. Late september is great!
> And, yes, we DO like Fat Tire! That is Bayern brewery right? They also used to make the original Trout Slayer which is now made by Missoula Brewing Co. But, Bayern now makes Dancing trout, which is the old, orignal Trout Slayer, and they also make a great fall seasonal called Oktoberfest.



......GRCA National Oktoberfest Specialty........someone should bottle it !!! 

Judy


----------



## Bait

Judy Chute said:


> ......GRCA National Oktoberfest Specialty........someone should bottle it !!!
> 
> Judy


Yup! Somebody bottles it and I'll try it!


----------



## Jim Drager

Good luck to all...see you in Colorado!

Leaving tommorow...

Jim


----------



## mostlygold

Good luck to everyone running at the National FT. Wish I were there - will be next year!!!

Dawn


----------



## Troopers Mom

We are here now. Weather is absolutely gorgeous. No rain predicted for the next few days. Will be about 79 tomorrow and climbing the next few days. AM and Qual will start tomorrow morning. We have 4 dogs total entered this year but there is going to be a lot of very talented dogs here. Looking forward to quite a challenge. Will try to keep you all posted if this relic computer holds up.

Arleen


----------



## Annette

Glad you got there safely. Good luck.


----------



## Furball

Good luck everyone at the field trial. We are leaving today and will be there Tuesday. 409 miles of Kansas, here we come.


----------



## pam ingham

Have not read this entire thread but friend Judy Carter sent me an email with a link to you tube video of different happenings at the specialty -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWly0EtyuNs&feature=youtube_gdata
Thought some of you might enjoy it and there are other links there as well!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Troopers Mom said:


> We are here now. Weather is absolutely gorgeous. No rain predicted for the next few days. Will be about 79 tomorrow and climbing the next few days. AM and Qual will start tomorrow morning. We have 4 dogs total entered this year but there is going to be a lot of very talented dogs here. Looking forward to quite a challenge. Will try to keep you all posted if this relic computer holds up.
> 
> Arleen


Glad you made it there safely! Please try to keep us posted as you can. Dying to hear about all the results, but especially Qual ...Boo-Hoo
Diane


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Call backs on Am or Qual? Pretty please


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Gerry, I think they may all be rushing around to get to the welcome dinner... this is the one where BAIT can be VERY entertaining!!!!!! 
Diane


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

I was thinking the same thing, Diane!

But Golden Boy came through ... see the other thread or ... I put the names & #s together:

 Amateur
2 -- FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck 
7 -- Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH *** George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 
8 -- AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH Lanier Fogg Lanier Fogg
9 -- Ram River Rockin' Rudy David Cheatham David Cheatham 
11 --Belvedere Million Dollar Dolly Carma Futhey Carma Futhey
12 – LaCrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot – Sally Lowe & Anna Curry
13 – Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove – John Robinson
15 -- HR Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH Michael Castelli
18 -- FC-AFC Topbrass Band On The Run Judy Rasmuson
19-- Topbrass Liberty Belle III SH WC ** Linda L Johnson Paul Johnson/Linda Johnson
21-- Firemarks Elusive One Andy Whiteley
22-- Sportin' Nitty Gritty *** Judy Bly
23-- Golden Meadow's Never Tuckered Out MH Chris Cooley
24-- Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace ** Mark Brelsford
26-- Ambertrail's Renegade Donna Williams David Williams
27-- Coyote Red Jeff Warren
28-- FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby Ron Bischke
29-- KC's Maximum Sentence MH *** Roger Fuller
30-- Topbrass Repete Pawsability Wayne & Deb Dorband
31-- Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold Meg Beck
33-- Jaco's Red Desert Cider ***WCX Gale Mettenbrink
34-- Millpond's Baby Boomer *** Jack Stevens
35-- Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** Wayne Skochenski
38-- Topbrass Caleb UD Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
40-- GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel*** JH WC-WCX Gregg Hornby
43-- Things That Are Red For 500 John Robinson
45-- Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH Beverly Burns
47-- Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** Carol Millette-Snodgrass
48-- Firemark Hands On The Wheel *** John Baitinger
53-- RockErin Red River Ruckus Kent & Judi Carter
55-- Ambertrail's Life Of Riley*** Donna Williams David Williams
56-- Jacos' Lady Sings the Blues Jeff Warren
57-- FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud Ron Bischke
58-- Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson 
59-- Topbrass No Time to Paws ** Kaye Fuller
60-- FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer Janice Gunn John Gunn 


Qualifying
1-- Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash Lanier Fogg Lanier
3— LaCrosse's Regal Elizabeth, SH, UD, RA Tanja & Casey Frye
4— PR Celestial Mountain Man, CD, RA, MH ** Sandra Whicker
10 – Maverick's West Coast Offense MH ** Carol Millette-Snodgrass
11— Golden Meadow's Never Tuckered Out MH Chris Cooley Sonya Hutchason 
13— Goldstar Micah Connie Cleveland Judy Rasmuson
14— RockErin Ballyshannon Warrior Seanach SH Dan & Beth Mills
17 – Ambertrail's Keepin' The Peace ** Mark Brelsford
21— Morninglo RckyMtn Whistle Stop CD, SH, MX, MXJ, OF Warren Frizell
22-- HRCH David's Waterloo Diversion, JH David Gossom
24— Happydaugh's PDQ SH Peter Zelechoski
32— TealOak Beach Party Kathleen & Donald Fregelette
34— Topbrass Thunder Magic Carpet Ride Kenneth Hogan
36— HR Wasatch's Double R Nothin Mark H. Powell
38 — MHR SFR Jackson Apollo** MH MNH Dan & Beth Mills
40— Ambertrail's Fit To Be TYed ** Joellyn Brelsford
42— Gingrocks Ms Latte Anna M Curry
43— Topbrass Miss Independant Wayne & Deb Dorband
46-- Topbrass No Time to Paws ** Kaye Fuller


----------



## Troopers Mom

Diane Brunelle said:


> Gerry, I think they may all be rushing around to get to the welcome dinner... this is the one where BAIT can be VERY entertaining!!!!!!
> Diane


Diane, we ALL survived the welcome dinner with Bait. We were even brave enough to sit at the same table; however, he didn't leave any brisket for us. A nice lady at the next table shared hers.  It was a fun time but we missed seeing you with us this year. Saw many old friends, got to meet others for the first time in person and got to see some great dog work. One dog liked me so well, he tried to deliver his duck to me in the parking area but I will not mention Jake's name without his owners' permission.  Actually we and *one* of his owners had a good laugh over it. It is back at it early tomorrow morning. 

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle

PHEW!!!! That's relief to hear! Glad everyone is having a great time and there are lots of familiar names in the call backs. Good luck today and if you see Jake again, give him a hug for me.
Diane


----------



## Annette

Diane I must have missed something. I thought you were going to the GRCA National. What happened?


----------



## Annette

Thanks Gerry and Arleen for posting.


----------



## weebegoldens

We. Are updating grcanational.org in the Facebook section for now. I will publish more later


----------



## D Osborn

where on the facebook site Megan?


----------



## jgrammer

Congrats to all still playing! Wish we were there.....but having fun training in MT.


----------



## Guest

Qualifying:

1) Topbrass Magic Carpet Ride -- Ken Hogan
2) Goldstar Micah -- Connie Cleveland & Judy Rasmuson (Judy handling)
3) Topbrass No Time to Paws -- Kaye Fuller
4) Firemark's Jump N' Jake Flash -- Lanier Fogg & Gayle Moore :grin::grin:

RJ Quick/Zelechoski, JAMs Bridget, Perry, Bump, Surf, Latte

So proud of our little Jump & Jake daughter placing 4th in the 48 dog stake and she is still a Derby dog. First two placements were already QAA with wins.

Congrats everyone and especially Lanier, Gayle & Flash!


----------



## jgrammer

Woo hoo, way to go bro' Flash! Now go smoke them in the derby

Tee.


----------



## Guest

jgrammer said:


> Woo hoo, way to go bro' Flash! Now go smoke them in the derby
> 
> Tee.


That would be "sis" Flash to you. :razz:

I just got seriously choked up hearing that the trophies for the 2nd, 3rd & 4th places were paw shaped Christmas ornaments with the color corresponding with the color of the ribbon dedicated to Firemarks Sagebrush Dakota, a dog lost way too early in life.  Thank you Chuck so much for donating those trophies. Lanier and Gayle realize how special it is. Grabbing kleenex now...


----------



## SusanF

One correction mel, it's Bridger not Bridget ;-P
________
History Of Scuderia Ferrari


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Melanie, you know how I feel about that dog..... my pleasure.


----------



## Guest

dr_dog_guy said:


> Melanie, you know how I feel about that dog..... my pleasure.


Chuck,

The fact that "family" was awarded with one has not gone unnoticed by Lanier and Gayle.

Thank you again. Honored.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to all the Q Placers and particularly to Flask with a 4th. The trophies really sound special.


----------



## Guest

Amateur:

1) FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz -- Meg Beck
2) FC AFC TNT's Stanley Steamer -- John & Janice Gunn
3) FTCH Bulrush Bud -- Ron Bischke
4) Goldstar Micah*** -- Connie Cleveland & Judy Rasmuson
RJ) Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** -- Carol Millette-Snodgrass
JAM) Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH*** -- Mike Castelli

I'm sorry there may be other JAMs. I will try and find out.

From what I understand, Lulu's win puts her in the GRCA Field Hall of Fame. Lulu is to be retired next month and there was not a dry eye in the house.

Poor little Haley with her Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and now the recent wasp sting which has her stuck with a highly inflamed and "angry" ear, still managed to come through even though not at the top of her game.

11 going to the 4th series of the Open.

9 going to the 4th series of the Derby.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Congratulations to John and Janice on the Am 2nd w/ Stanley!!!

Are you sure you don't mean Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz??????????

M


----------



## Guest

Miriam Wade said:


> Congratulations to John and Janice on the Am 2nd w/ Stanley!!!
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz??????????
> 
> M


Good catch, Miriam. I'll fix it. Of course I was thinking Windbreakers Premium Vintage who was Lulu's sire.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Meg on the Am win.
Congrats to Janice and John , Ron and Bud and Connie and Judy.
Also Carol and of course Haley with her swollen ear still jammed.
Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Troopers Mom

9 dogs back to the 4th in the Derby

7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 16 - 18 - 19 - 20

Big long swim on the mark. When we left 8,9,10, did it and just heard that 16did it. That's all I know right now. 

Arleen


----------



## Goldenboy

Melanie Foster said:


> Amateur:
> 
> 1) FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz -- Meg Beck
> 
> From what I understand, Lulu's win puts her in the GRCA Field Hall of Fame. Lulu is to be retired next month and there was not a dry eye in the house.


 
Lulu has had one heck of a career, she must be nearing 30 all-age points. Where does this put her for her AFC? Congratulations to Meg Beck and to Lulu's breeders Jay and Georgia Best.


----------



## Guest

Goldenboy said:


> Lulu has had one heck of a career, she must be nearing 30 all-age points. Where does this put her for her AFC? Congratulations to Meg Beck and to Lulu's breeders Jay and Georgia Best.


Lulu would still need an all-breed Amateur win for her AFC.


----------



## Paula Richard

Congratulations to all. Jay and Georgia must be thrilled for Lulu. What a nice way to end a career.

Thanks Melanie and Arlene for keeping us updated.

Paula


----------



## Guest

The Open is over...no results yet...the suspense of it all.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Thanks to all for posting. Congrats to all the placed, especially Meg Beck and Lulu. Also to Mike and Haley! Nice of her to pull thru for Mike, even with her injury and the Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever....

Waiting to hear the rest of the results. Hope everyone enjoys the banquet tonight!

Diane


----------



## podunkccrs

Any more news on the derby? Pulling for #19, Go Ernie and Red!


----------



## Guest

Open:

1) FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH -- Andy Whiteley & John Gassner (Andy handling)
2) Topbrass Caleb UD*** -- Connie Cleveland (Jackie handling? not sure)
3) FTCH Bulrush Bud -- Ron Bischke
4) Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH*** -- Mike Castelli

Sorry, no info on green ribbons because they were rushing off to take pictures.

Andy has to be ecstatic about Jake. Jake has been on injured reserve for three years since he suffered a shoulder injury jumping a ditch at the National Amateur in Utah. I don't think he expected he would ever see another trial. (I know I didn't after Jake went through three experts with no luck. ) What a way to make a comeback!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Melanie Foster said:


> Open:
> 
> 1) FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH -- Andy Whiteley & John Gassner (Andy handling)
> 2) Topbrass Caleb UD*** -- Connie Cleveland (Jackie handling? not sure)
> 3) FTCH Bulrush Bud -- Ron Bischke
> 4) Firemarks Million Dollar Baby MH*** -- Mike Castelli
> 
> Sorry, no info on green ribbons because they were rushing off to take pictures.
> 
> Andy has to be ecstatic about Jake. Jake has been on injured reserve for three years since he suffered a shoulder injury jumping a ditch at the National Amateur in Utah. I don't think he expected he would ever see another trial. (I know I didn't after Jake went through three experts with no luck. ) What a way to make a comeback!


WOO-HOO!!!!! YEAH JAKE.....THAT'S MY DAD !!!!!!!! Congrats Andy and Jake !!!!!!
and what about my sister Haley....what a trooper...you rock girl!!!! Congrats to Mike!
So proud of all!!!
Houston


----------



## Guest

Open greens:

RJ) FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Shelby -- Ron Bischke

JAMs) Belvedere Million Dollar Baby*** -- Carma Futhey
Ruby Redfish Mo's Mountain Gem*** -- Carol Millette-Snodgrass
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae -- Wayne Skochenski
FC AFC TNT's Stanley Steamer -- John & Janice Gunn

(corrections from earlier...Judy Rasmuson handled Caleb to his Open 2nd and I didn't list Bischke's Bud correctly. He is FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud)


----------



## Guest

I don't have much on the Derby. The only thing I know is that Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash got 2nd.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

WOW!!!!! Congrats to our sister Flash!!!!!!Nice job in Qual and Derby!!!! Your folks must be really proud tonight!
Maggie and Houston


----------



## Judy Myers

Big congratulations to all of the placements and finishers. Wish I could have been there to congratulate you all in person. Special congrats to Meg Beck and Lulu for the Amateur win this year after the Open win last year and for entering the GRCA Hall of Fame. Also congrats to Carol Millette-Snodgrass and Ruby for finishing both the Open and the Amateur and to Ron Bischke for doing so well with both of his dogs. Great work.


----------



## jeffbuikema

Andy and John congratulations on one more impressive Open win. Pretty incredible considering what you two and Jake have endured over the past three years. Brooke and Jake I are very proud of their big brother. Tess is smiling, too!


----------



## Philip Carson

Way to go, Haley and Mikey!


----------



## Becky Mills

Annette said:


> Congratulations Meg on the Am win.
> Congrats to Janice and John , Ron and Bud and Connie and Judy.
> Also Carol and of course Haley with her swollen ear still jammed.
> Sorry I missed it.


What Miss Annette said - congratulations to all of you! Haley with her swollen ear and RMSF, and Micah is still a mere child.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

*Congrads to Wayne and "Bailey".*
Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae,MH,*** -- Wayne Skochenski

Master Hunter, 2 Qual. All-Breed Wins, and An Open Jam @ 2yrs, of age.
3/30/08.
Very Impressive
Congrads!
Sue Kiefer


----------



## Annette

Casey says wow my Dad won another Open! You just set the bar even higher for me Jake. Congratulations Jake, Andy and John 
Marie


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Judy & Connie on Caleb's Open second.
Congrats to Ron on Bud's third and to Mike on the fourth place.
Congrats also to the Rj and the Jams.Good job!


----------



## mjh345

Big congrats to John Gassner and Jake for the Blue!!

Alsp\o props to Mikey on Haley's 4th & JAM; she may be on more drugs than Lohan, but she is still free to find the chickens


----------



## glnbrgold

Rumor has it that the winner of the Derby was # 19; TopBrass Hawks Red Wing, handled by Ernie Hawkins. I can't find confirmation, but did get an email from Ernie's wife so I'm taking it on faith. If so, this is a real Cinderella story. 

Ernie showed up at our club's WC/X, not even a year ago with his then just 6 month old puppy that he had been throwing bumpers for in the back yard. He wanted to know if he could try the WC. Red was his first dog and he planned to have some fun with him. Needless to say Red ace'd the WC... Ernie was just along for the ride. 

Over the past year Ernie has been on a very steep learning curve, not sure about Red... but the two of them have been working very, very hard to learn what they should know to run a derby. Clearly all that hard work has paid off. 

A huge congratulations goes out to Ernie and Red from Marshbanks Golden Retriever Club of Michigan! They are a very deserving team

Deb 
Glenbrier


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Ernie did win the derby with No. 19 at his first field trial. I don't have my catalog with me - its down in the truck, but:

2nd - 8
3rd - 9
4th - 20 (Kathy Frizell's Casey and their first field trial)
RJ was 16
Jams included 10, 11, and 18

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Red Coyote

I would like to thank the MHGRC for putting on a very good trial! Also, I would like to thank Tim Harris and Rug-ged Retrievers for the pre-national training and the group. Seems like everyone had a great time and a few ribbons were had. Meg with Lulu and Piper, Judy with Caleb, Band and Micah, George with Ida and Amanda, Ernie and Red(1st trial and Blue in the derby) and my guys, Billie and Red. Again thanks to the club and the group for all the training, stories and general good time.

Jeff


----------



## mostlygold

I believe Derby #18 was VooDoo. If so, HUGE congratulations to Megan and Voodoo from your big sister Ren on your Derby JAM.

Dawn


----------



## golden boy 2

Huge congrats to Meg Beck and LULU, she is retiring in Oct and she needed a half of a point to get in the GRCA hall of fame and she did it with a win in the Amateur. Couldn't of happened to a nicer lady.

always a good time and it was great to take salley lowe out drinking with us, she is a hoot!!

Haley's ear is better but she is still lethargic, sleeping now as I type and she can sleep all she wants.

congrats to andy and john, what a way to break out team jake, now with andy having 2 open wins with 2 different dogs, he will be busy traveling to get the dogs qualified in Nov. 

thanks to all the judges for letting the dogs play 3 series, thats what the specialty is all about, getting everyone that much needed experience.

see ya in atlanta 2011, where we might have a Pickering sighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you Jim!!


----------



## Emcare

Does anyone have Sally Low's contact information?
Pease send me a PM with the information if you have it.
Thanks very much,
Carey


----------



## ThunderRoad

A huge thanks to the MHGRC and all the judges and helpers at the trial. At the executive branch, thanks to Barb Branstad and Susan Faulkner. The trial certainly would not have been a success without Kathy and Don Fregelette, Ron Beck, Warren and Kathy Frizell, Joanne Bartley, Deb Anderson, Deb Ascher, Deb Dorband and the rest of the gang of tireless helpers.

Special thanks to Stillroven Farm and manager Jim Dill for allowing the trial so close to their hunting season.

Also, thanks to all those who travelled to CO for this special event. We had great parties and great dog work.


----------



## SusanF

Ditto what Ken said and a huge thank you to Ken who was the "grounds guy", working with Jim Dill to get the grounds in shape for the trial while preserving the great hunting grounds at Stillroven for the Fall season. 
Mile-Hi was so pleased to have you all visit and enjoy our Colorado hospitality. It was just great to finally meet so many of the RFT-ers in person. And yes, Bait is, um, memorable ;-) (Thanks Bait n' Kathy for helpin' w/ the Derby. Hope you were able to satisfy the thirst you must have worked up!)
I want to thank our judges for setting up challenging and fun tests at Stillroven. It's not an easy place in which to fit 4 stakes in one day, but everyone worked together and did their best to set tests that took advantage of the locations and did their best not to interfere with the stake 'just over the hill'.
Thank you also to Colorado Women's Retriever Club for the use of their equipment trailer. Having plenty of everything made our job so much easier. 
Congratulations to the winners and placements and thank you all for coming to our trial!
I am off to take a nap.....
________
Elite E


----------



## SusanF

And my Test Sect. Chuck Wheeler! Thank you for keeping track of it all!
________
BMW TECH HISTORY


----------



## Golddogs

Sue Kiefer said:


> *Congrads to Wayne and "Bailey".*
> Special Touchs Satchacrazy Bailey Mae,MH,*** -- Wayne Skochenski
> 
> Master Hunter, 2 Qual. All-Breed Wins, and An Open Jam @ 2yrs, of age.
> 3/30/08.
> Very Impressive
> Congrads!
> Sue Kiefer


 
Plus an SRS Club event win in August.


----------



## ThunderRoad

ThunderRoad said:


> A huge thanks to the MHGRC and all the judges and helpers at the trial. At the executive branch, thanks to Barb Branstad and Susan Faulkner. The trial certainly would not have been a success without Kathy and Don Fregelette, Ron Beck, Warren and Kathy Frizell, Joanne Bartley, Deb Anderson, Deb Ascher, Deb Dorband and the rest of the gang of tireless helpers.
> 
> Special thanks to Stillroven Farm and manager Jim Dill for allowing the trial so close to their hunting season.
> 
> Also, thanks to all those who travelled to CO for this special event. We had great parties and great dog work.


And also George Billings who did anything and everything that was asked of him.


----------



## Annette

Golddogs said:


> Plus an SRS Club event win in August.


That is definetly impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

Golddogs said:


> Plus an SRS Club event win in August.


Sorry to hijack, but what is the difference between a regular SRS Event and a club event? Is it like a picnic trial?


----------



## ohohjoe

Melanie Foster said:


> Sorry to hijack, but what is the difference between a regular SRS Event and a club event? Is it like a picnic trial?


 Please OMG


----------



## SusanF

I'm hijacking back.
More thanks...George Billings! Thank you! And Ernie Hawkins...he volunteered to work on Sunday. Don't know if he got a chance but thanks for stepping up and volunteering ...I KNOW what Ernie was doing on Monday 
________
Mx-6


----------



## Guest

ohohjoe said:


> Please OMG


WTF is your problem? I run field trials so am not familiar with SRS terminology. I was just asking what the significance of the word "club" is, as in "club event." How could that possibly be in issue? It's just a simple question.


----------



## golden boy 2

2 goldens have won club events but only one has ever won a classic event and it was a Firemark dog! So, you should get up to date with the lingo!!!!!


----------



## Guest

golden boy 2 said:


> 2 goldens have won club events but only one has ever won a classic event and it was a Firemark dog! So, you should get up to date with the lingo!!!!!


Aha, so that's the difference. Thanks for the simple explanation to my simple question. ;-) Hmm, those Firemark dogs must be kinda nice...


----------



## Golddogs

Melanie Foster said:


> Sorry to hijack, but what is the difference between a regular SRS Event and a club event? Is it like a picnic trial?


The format is the same. Points system, $$$ and all. But they tend to be a bit smaller in size and can be held by other than a regular HT/FT club. Can be pro or am divisions and the winner qualifies for the Crown, which is the big SRS event.

In this event, Wayne ran against 14 dogs including the 09 winner. Of the 14, I believe 10 were qualified for the 2010 Master National.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Golddogs.


----------



## SusanF

Just got a call from the Open judges...I think that the results were listed incorrectly here on RTF. 
1st - #18 Jake
2nd - #45 Bud
3rd - # 2 Caleb
4th - # 39 Haley
RJ - # 33 Shelby
Jams - 12 (Dolly), 19 (Ruby), 23 (Bailey), and 25 (Stanley)
________
Buy extreme vaporizer


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the corrections. I am only as good as my reporters.


----------



## SusanF

I hear ya. maybe it was the altitude ;-)
________
Vaporize


----------



## mostlygold

Where are the Derby results???? There have been little bits and pieces, but not the whole listing.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## SusanF

All results should be up on EE within the next day.
________
Daihatsu Fellow Max


----------



## dr_dog_guy

mostlygold said:


> Where are the Derby results???? There have been little bits and pieces, but not the whole listing.
> 
> Thanks
> Dawn


Try post 199 in this thread.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

And check Entry Express for results.


----------



## goldngirl

Golddogs said:


> Plus an SRS Club event win in August.


Congratulations to Wayne and Bailey! Wow...way to go!

Michellle & Dixie


----------



## goldngirl

jeffbuikema said:


> Andy and John congratulations on one more impressive Open win. Pretty incredible considering what you two and Jake have endured over the past three years. Brooke and Jake I are very proud of their big brother. Tess is smiling, too!



Congratulations to my daddy Jake for the GRCA National Open Win! 

Way to go Andy and John! 

Think Andy should give up his bed for you this next year!  Hope you got a BIG steak dinner when you got home! 

Go Team Jake! Michelle & Dixie


----------



## mostlygold

I had not seen post 199. No results yet on Entry Express.

thanks
dawn


----------



## dr_dog_guy

mostlygold said:


> I had not seen post 199. No results yet on Entry Express.
> 
> thanks
> dawn


Really? That is truly weird! I finished posting them last night and I can see them on EE this morning. I'm going into Entry Express with my regular account and not the club account, so I should be seeing what you're seeing. Still not there?


----------



## SusanF

Try it now...
________
Ford Vega History


----------



## Jim Drager

Susan F,

Just a note to thank you and all at Mile High for the great job of hosting the GRCA Nat Spec Field trial! You all did a wonderful job, and your efforts are truly appreciated!

It was great to see you guys again and I hope to see you soon.

Jim Drager


----------



## SusanF

Thanks Jim! Glad you came out.
But..I never found out what you were doing w/ that Barbie doll.. You SAID it was for Trooper but.....;-P
________
Chrysler dr platform


----------



## Troopers Mom

Finally just got home tonight and wanted to say thank you, thank you, thank you to the Mile Hi Golden Retriever Club for a truly wonderful Specialty this year. We had a wonderful time and got to see old friends and finally meet face to face with some others. The weather was awesome, the grounds were great, the food was wonderful and everything was so well organized. You guys out did yourselves and it was truly appreciated. We had a two day trip getting the dogs back to their training facility and then another two days getting home. I feel like I have lived on wheels for the past ten days but it was well worth it. Thanks again to everyone for their hard work and hospitality. 

Gregg and Arleen


----------



## Bait

Home again, home again, jiggety-jig. 
Was another great specialty! Mile-Hile club put on a great event. Very organized, hard working people. And friendly too. Club members, grounds were great. And, so were all the judges. They set up great, challenging tests. Was very cool to finally meet Susan F. You are the "Real Deal"! Was only appropriate that when we met, I was covered in BBQ sauce and had food hanging out my mouth. Couldn't even give her a greeting hug........so I got our waitress to do it for me.  Yep, it was such a good time, from the welcome dinner right down to the FT Banquet. Was very moving to see Sally Low at the banquet checking out the very nice tribute to Steve, (who has always been such a fixture @ specialty) that Megan Baker put together. Did a really nice job on it. This is what makes specialty so special. the great people.
And the great people are what bring Kathy and I, year after year.
Seems like we didn't get enough time with some folks, flitting around from stake to stake. 
And, yet there were folks we spent almost all of our time with and STILL didn't seem to get enough time with either. Makes me wish it lasted longer. It was good to see people there that aren't there every year. Good to see the ones that are. Good to see some at their first one. Like good friends, new and old. 
Also enjoyed our "Cannonball Run" on the way out. 
Sorry to disappoint anyone who was expecting to see me in the Hula skirt. Couldn't get drunk enough.  Mom had me on good behavior.............. Yeah. Right! Actually, between the altitude kickin' my fat a$$, and my blood pressure meds being photosensitive, I couldn't do it. Drink 2-3 beers and I got sleepy. Go figure. Had a ball at the banquet, but it was too nice a place. They prolly woulda hurled me out. 
Anyhow, Had a blast all! Thanks for a great time!
And, big congrats to all who placed and finished! Especially my friend Andy and his red dog, Big Jakey-Boy!!! What a comeback!!! Oh, yeah, and you too John....(Just messin', dude.  ) 
See ya next year. Maybe the Hula Floozie will show up!


----------



## Paula Richard

Bait: 

It wouldn't be a "specialty" without special people like you and Kathy there!! Glad you had fun.....it isn't even a thought that you wouldn't!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

Bait said:


> Home again, home again, jiggety-jig.
> Was another great specialty! Mile-Hile club put on a great event. Very organized, hard working people. And friendly too. Club members, grounds were great. And, so were all the judges. They set up great, challenging tests. Was very cool to finally meet Susan F. You are the "Real Deal"! Was only appropriate that when we met, I was covered in BBQ sauce and had food hanging out my mouth. Couldn't even give her a greeting hug........so I got our waitress to do it for me.  Yep, it was such a good time, from the welcome dinner right down to the FT Banquet. Was very moving to see Sally Low at the banquet checking out the very nice tribute to Steve, (who has always been such a fixture @ specialty) that Megan Baker put together. Did a really nice job on it. This is what makes specialty so special. the great people.
> And the great people are what bring Kathy and I, year after year.
> Seems like we didn't get enough time with some folks, flitting around from stake to stake.
> And, yet there were folks we spent almost all of our time with and STILL didn't seem to get enough time with either. Makes me wish it lasted longer. It was good to see people there that aren't there every year. Good to see the ones that are. Good to see some at their first one. Like good friends, new and old.
> Also enjoyed our "Cannonball Run" on the way out.
> Sorry to disappoint anyone who was expecting to see me in the Hula skirt. Couldn't get drunk enough.  Mom had me on good behavior.............. Yeah. Right! Actually, between the altitude kickin' my fat a$$, and my blood pressure meds being photosensitive, I couldn't do it. Drink 2-3 beers and I got sleepy. Go figure. Had a ball at the banquet, but it was too nice a place. They prolly woulda hurled me out.
> Anyhow, Had a blast all! Thanks for a great time!
> And, big congrats to all who placed and finished! Especially my friend Andy and his red dog, Big Jakey-Boy!!! What a comeback!!! Oh, yeah, and you too John....(Just messin', dude.  )
> See ya next year. Maybe the Hula Floozie will show up!


 WOW....What a whirl-wind tour! Glad to see you two made it home OK and happy to hear what fun the National Specialty was! It always is!!!!!

Kudos to Mile Hi for all their hard work and putting on a great Specialty! Thank you all!

Diane


----------



## Jim Drager

SusanF said:


> Thanks Jim! Glad you came out.
> But..I never found out what you were doing w/ that Barbie doll.. You SAID it was for Trooper but.....;-P


Susan is the real deal for sure! She, and many others of course, have put in a ton of time to support Mile Hi and the field and other events. It really was a well done specialty! Wish I could have stayed longer, but I was glad to be able to make it and see you guys. Seeing you guys was a big part of making the trip out for me. The "spirit" at the FT Banquet was amazing too, especially the show of support show to Sally for one of our missing...Steve.

The Barbey doll is actually Bait's Mini-him.

Jim


----------



## Bait

That was supposed to be our little secret. No bedroom talk. This is a family forum. 
And, yep, big void left without Steve there. But, I'm sure he actually was there. I can't think of anyplace else he'd be on THAT week!


----------



## goldngirl

Bait said:


> Home again, home again, jiggety-jig.
> Was another great specialty! Mile-Hile club put on a great event. Very organized, hard working people. And friendly too. Club members, grounds were great. And, so were all the judges. They set up great, challenging tests. Was very cool to finally meet Susan F. You are the "Real Deal"! Was only appropriate that when we met, I was covered in BBQ sauce and had food hanging out my mouth. Couldn't even give her a greeting hug........so I got our waitress to do it for me.  Yep, it was such a good time, from the welcome dinner right down to the FT Banquet. Was very moving to see Sally Low at the banquet checking out the very nice tribute to Steve, (who has always been such a fixture @ specialty) that Megan Baker put together. Did a really nice job on it. This is what makes specialty so special. the great people.
> And the great people are what bring Kathy and I, year after year.
> Seems like we didn't get enough time with some folks, flitting around from stake to stake.
> And, yet there were folks we spent almost all of our time with and STILL didn't seem to get enough time with either. Makes me wish it lasted longer. It was good to see people there that aren't there every year. Good to see the ones that are. Good to see some at their first one. Like good friends, new and old.
> Also enjoyed our "Cannonball Run" on the way out.
> Sorry to disappoint anyone who was expecting to see me in the Hula skirt. Couldn't get drunk enough.  Mom had me on good behavior.............. Yeah. Right! Actually, between the altitude kickin' my fat a$$, and my blood pressure meds being photosensitive, I couldn't do it. Drink 2-3 beers and I got sleepy. Go figure. Had a ball at the banquet, but it was too nice a place. They prolly woulda hurled me out.
> Anyhow, Had a blast all! Thanks for a great time!
> And, big congrats to all who placed and finished! Especially my friend Andy and his red dog, Big Jakey-Boy!!! What a comeback!!! Oh, yeah, and you too John....(Just messin', dude.  )
> 
> See ya next year.
> 
> Hey Bait..... Maybe the Hula Floozie will show up!



Someone say Hula Floozie? Yea Bait.....the Hula Floozie lives! I luv the Hula Floozie! 

Yep the GRCA Natl Specialty was so fun cuz my friends Bait & Kate were with me! Also made lots of new friends and saw many of the oldies but goodies! Loved meeting Andy and big Red Dog Jake and Lucy! Way to go team Jake! 
Fun to run Dixie Darlin after her Dad in the Open! Ha! What a kick! Thanks to the Mile High Golden Retriever Club for all their hard work and sponsoring the GRCA Natl Specialty! You rule along with Fluffies!


----------



## Bait

goldngirl said:


> Someone say Hula Floozie? Yea Bait.....the Hula Floozie lives! I luv the Hula Floozie!
> 
> Yep the GRCA Natl Specialty was so fun cuz my friends Bait & Kate were with me! Also made lots of new friends and saw many of the oldies but goodies! Loved meeting Andy and big Red Dog Jake and Lucy! Way to go team Jake!
> Fun to run Dixie Darlin after her Dad in the Open! Ha! What a kick! Thanks to the Mile High Golden Retriever Club for all their hard work and sponsoring the GRCA Natl Specialty! You rule along with Fluffies!


Oh boy! Ruined another one.  Unfortunately for you, you fit in well with this, sick, dimented gang. You, and Tom and Megan were the ones who had the guts to eat next to me every night. That's just morbid curiousity.  Well, by dinnertime, everybody was in dire need of a shower already, so.............I guess, when you're already dirty, it's just relative.


----------



## Bait

Paula Richard said:


> Bait:
> 
> It wouldn't be a "specialty" without special people like you and Kathy there!! Glad you had fun.....it isn't even a thought that you wouldn't!!


Wish you could've been there.


----------

